# Joy and Peace to a Friend in need



## Zork (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I have a friend in need. He is new to the Reformed faith. We were going through some resources of Paul Washer and J Macarthur when he asked me a very strange question. (Surrender all to Christ etc)
"Is it fun to be a Christian?"

I know where he comes from with this question because we were talking about not playing computer games (Battlefield 4 with 650+ hours), no more earthly movies. etc. etc.
He has all this new knowledge and it seems like if he is afraid to let go of all the baggage. I don't want him to think that Christianity is just rules rules and more rules to obey. (Legalistic). Yes we must obey. Obedience is probably one of the most important things. I want him to experience the joy and peace. The agape love that God has for us. 

Any advice or resources will be helpful.

Hope and Pray that someone can relate to this. 
Thanks in Advance.
Your Brother in Christ 
Ronny Little


----------



## Frosty (Jan 9, 2015)

Being a Christian is the most freeing thing that one could experience in this life. Over time as we are further sanctified, the desire to be involved in the things of the world does become less and less, and the desire for God-honoring things more and more.

Part of being a true Christian is repentance- the turning away from our sin, the battling to overcome our sinful desires. That battle must take place. But it's not motivated out of legalism or lists of rules. It's motivated out of faith and love for God. 

When we taste Christ and His goodness to us, the vain pleasures of this world lose their appeal. This is done progressively. So focus your friend on Christ, His goodness and mercy to us, that we are not our own any longer, but belong to Christ. Focus him on His Savior and the wonderful benefits of belonging to Him. Let your friend see that the reason we do not live as the world lives is because of that love from, and then for, Christ.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 9, 2015)

Tell him to count the cost and to take up the cross.


----------



## SeanAnderson (Jan 9, 2015)

So he is concerned about having to give up video games and films?

We must of course not put worldly things before Christ, and be prepared to give things up for our faith, but is such entertainment all that bad in moderation?

Note that I'm not trying to criticise anyone here, simply trying to identify what the issue is.


----------



## Zork (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Frosty that's really helpful. 

Its not really about video games only. Think its surrendering ourselves completely. Its scary in the beginning to give up our dreams, plans etc. "Take up the cross"
Flesh wants to hang on to everything as long as possible. 

Thanks for the replies. Appreciate it. 
If my grammar isn't that great I apologise. English is not my first language.

Blessings


----------



## nick (Jan 11, 2015)

Trust that God will make him a "new creation". He will replace our old desires with new desires.

If he does not obey God's will, then he will obey his own. Either way, he will be obedient to a master.

If he knows he needs to stop playing certain video games or watching certain films, because it would drive him closer to Christ, that is wonderful. God is making him aware of what will help him grow.

(I'm not condemning all video games - I rather enjoy playing the multiplayer Nintendo games like Mario Kart every few months - but if the games have become controlling/consuming for your friend, it is good if he leaves it).


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll be praying for you guys brother!


----------

